

BetterYoo - Recurring Text Message Reminders - RobMcCullough
http://betteryoo.com/

======
RobMcCullough
Hi HN, I would love your feedback on my latest web project. It is a recurring
text message reminder service. Frankly, I am wondering if anyone has some
insight on whether it is a viable tool. Also, how/who would be a good
demographic to target marketing efforts on. Thanks for the help!

